# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Samsung 360 Round, high-quality camera for creating and livestreaming 3D content for virtual reality, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Experience Samsung 360 Round, a High-Quality Camera for Creating and Livestreaming 3D Content for Virtual Reality (VR)"

October 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's 360 Round camera livestreams 3D VR"
It's meant for pros and serious VR fans.

by Jon Fingas
October 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung 360 Round: A professional camera for creating and livestreaming 4K 3D content

Published on May 14, 2018




> Learn about the features and capabilities of the new professional 4K 3D 360 camera from Samsung that makes creating 360 content easy and seamless. 
> 
> Made to shoot anywhere with 17 lenses in almost any weather with an IP65 certification and almost any lighting conditions with 11.7 stops and rolling shutter.

----------

